# Smelly Rash



## Harry Dog (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Our Vizsla Harry has a rash on his stomach and under his front legs. It has a smell like vinegar. We have taken him to the vet a couple of times and tried various shampoo and also had him on antibiotics but nothing seems to clear it up!

Every time he runs through the mud he gets a wash down to clean the mud off.

The rash does not bother him at all and he never seems to try to lick it. But its does make him a bit of a smelly dog.

Has anyone else experienced this or have any suggestions?


----------

